# New Guy- Bruce Ring of CWW



## Bruce Ring CWW (Apr 29, 2018)

Just to say Hi


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 29, 2018)

We are a mixed breed here. So there are a few perspectives when you ask a question.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## steveray (Apr 30, 2018)

Welcome to another CT member!


----------

